# Sable or Brindle Toy Poodle?



## zoedobson (Mar 7, 2014)

Can anyone help with what colour this little man is? Some say sable, others brindle. He has the typical phantom markings (tail star, brows etc), Mum is a phantom, Dad a parti? Thank you


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I dont think he is a phantom at all. In my opinion he is a brindle abstract. 

Ps. He has really cute socks on all 4 paws!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I think he must be an abstract sable! So pretty!


----------



## zoedobson (Mar 7, 2014)

*Abstract Sable*

Sable over brindle? That is what I thought. His coat changes colour what seems to be daily. I will post more pictures soon. Thanks


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm thinking sable - what a beautiful pup!


----------

